# WHATS THE BEST ORAL ONLY STACK TO USE?



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

As some of you are aware i have used many different types of gear both oral and injectable. As i am getting a little older and not really looking to get a competition type body but more a healthy and fairly strong looking body, I was wondering what would be a very good oral stack to use.

Which oral and how best to stack it???? I am looking for many replies to this even if the same oral is mentioned so that i can get an overall idea of which oral or orals would be favoured.

As i am still looking to loose body fat, i am looking for an oral that would only give me lean solid gains rather than a water retaining type which bulks you up quickly but is not actually solid muscle.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

turanabol would be a good choice,i have used with good results at 60 to 80 mg aday for 8 weeks.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi tyson, as im sure you are aware there is imo not a best oral only stack.

Why do you wish to do this, with your experience and aas usage you know the down sides of doing this especially as were not getting any younger (im 46) and use orals very rarely. I Know this hasn't really answered your Qs and hopefully someone else will post a better reply.

all the best. PS pity we can't drink masteron that would do the trick.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

winstrol, anavar or halo one be my choices, have run winstrol and anavar togther which worked very well for just nice lean gains with very little water retention or any sides at all, ran then togther at 50mg winstrol and 60mg anavar per day


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

TYSON said:


> As some of you are aware i have used many different types of gear both oral and injectable. As i am getting a little older and not really looking to get a competition type body but more a healthy and fairly strong looking body, I was wondering what would be a very good oral stack to use.
> 
> Which oral and how best to stack it???? I am looking for many replies to this even if the same oral is mentioned so that i can get an overall idea of which oral or orals would be favoured.
> 
> As i am still looking to loose body fat, i am looking for an oral that would only give me lean solid gains rather than a water retaining type which bulks you up quickly but is not actually solid muscle.


TBH i find that a strange mindset

how does administartion of gear determine goals?

the last bit

prime example

dbol = oral and loads of water

master = jab and no water

jabbing doesnt get you huge, talking orals doesnt keep water down

if you dont want to jab for other reasons, fine, but the notion of jabs 'blowing you up with water' is crazy

i wouldnt touch orals when a prop/masteron cycle can be purchased for the same price as an anavar only cycle and have musch better results

winstrol alone = poor choice and not worth shutting yourself down

tbol = poor mans anavar who is sacraed of dbol sides, its the basatard child diplaying minimal quality traits of either

anavar = lot of money, minimal sides, minmal gains

dbol = lots of gains, some water but gains are gains once that waters off PCT and some sides

all of the above alone bar dbol only are IMO poor choices when

prop/masteron/tren/var stacks can be done

steroids dont make you huge in terms of lean mass, they are simply one piece of a puzzle


----------



## intim8ed (Oct 31, 2006)

Toxic,

Interesting post. I was thinking of doing just prop and masteron for a six week cycle in the future. How would you put it together and would it be worth adding proviron?


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

prop and masteron (assuming you have the prop ester on masteron)

based on me, not knowing your previous use/stats etc

weeks 1-6 100mg EOD of prop going to 150 for some

weeks 1-6 300-450mg masteron per week split EOD

no need for provirion IMO, but thats just my 2p

then PCT 3 days after last shot, take your pick, standard nolva/clomid protocol if you wish


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i am liking anavar and feel im geting quite a bit out of it,bit pricey though as you say


----------



## intim8ed (Oct 31, 2006)

Toxic,

cheers for that


----------

